# is there an easy meth formula that we can do without being ephedrine or pseudoephedrine



## Phoneix73 (Jun 27, 2022)

if there is a formula that does not contain pseudoephedrine and ephedrine,we will go into production, there is very little money to sit


----------



## MadHatter

Look under the amphetmaines section perhaps?


----------



## Kingass123

P2p lol


----------



## KILLBILLILITH

EPHEDRINE is stereo molecule and pseudoephedrine no.
after the reaction with ephedrine juste the half of quantity is ok . the second side of molecule you can put to rabbish....
if you buy some ephedrine pay alfe price of pseudo.
don't take a tablette like 60 mg of pseudo anf 500 mg aspirine or .... me i don't know to separate correctly.
it's a good experience but after you know ...must to be strong for you. you will be the producteur, the cook, your dealer and consommateur.... you must to sleep sometime bro.. but the good side : it's not the descent socialy and money loose . you don't have to visit bad boy in the corner , finish police afraid ....for buy, with 30 dollars tablette. 7/8 each = 4/5 grammes best way 80% ricover 3 gr of meth it's like 30 gr cocaine..... the first lecon when i do it was : the question is not do you think fire go on.... but what you do when the fire is here.... all time when you cook some water no far and a old t-shirt in water for covering.... good luck and be careful


----------

